# Kenpo Seminar In Tampa Fl



## kennyg (Sep 13, 2002)

Hello fellow Kenpoists,
There will be a Black Belt Excellence seminar in Tampa FL on september 27, 2002 from 6.30pm till 8.30pm in Tampa FL.The seminar will be hosted by Thousand Dragons Kenpo. The seminar will feature Mr. Ron Boswell (Head of the National Kenpo Studios), and Larry Kongaika. We have hopes of a high turn out. Come experience the Explosive Art of American Kenpo.If you want more information please feel free to contact me at res0kj14@verizon.net

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Please, post a review (possibly in the Kenpo forum).


----------

